# Halloween Candy Chart



## MarkinPhx (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't get trick or treaters where I live but if I did I would be The Trusty Provider.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 26, 2017)

I would probably be _The Legend_, only because I know I'd buy too many, fearing I'd run out.  So I'd pick something I like.  Probably all Snickers.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm The Trusty Provider, though I say every year that I'll buy the full-sized candy bars. Problem being, in October, they cost more than any other time of year! I'm seeing 10 and 15 dollar bags! That is insane!

Kind of crazy, too, though, I give out the fun-size bars by the handful. I'll buy like 4 different ones, plus some Smarties or something, and every kid gets at least one of each thing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 27, 2017)

I always went with the legend category for the kids and gave out shots of peppermint schnapps or a beer to the local parents hiding in the bushes.

Now I live in a security building and rarely get a trick or treater.

I still preheat the oven every year on the off chance that a nice plump one may stumble to the door, just kidding _my pretty mwahahaha_!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 27, 2017)

Since I live in a complex I don't get any. But used to give out the fun sized ones.  Miss seeing the little ones and their costumes!


----------



## hearlady (Oct 27, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Since I live in a complex I don't get any. But used to give out the fun sized ones.  Miss seeing the little ones and their costumes!


I'm the legend because if Halloween is a dud I want to make sure I like the leftovers.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 27, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Since I live in a complex I don't get any. But used to give out the fun sized ones.  Miss seeing the little ones and their costumes!


I would be the legend because if Halloween is a dud I want to make sure I like the leftovers.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2017)

This chart is very funny!

I used to be Legend, but in my condo community now, no kids are here.

When I was a kid, there was a senior couple in an old-fashioned house that took in each group in at a time. We sat in a breakfast "nook" in the kitchen and the lady served us paper cups of cider and a doughnut each.

When finished, we went to the living room where the husband sat in his chair and asked each of us to sing a song, or recite a poem, or do a dance, anything, and he applauded us while the next group was starting in the kitchen.

There was a tarp on the floor and an old fashioned tub with water and apples and we bobbed for one, then picked up a little sack of candies.

I never had before, nor since, such an experience. That was a Halloween of an age long past, even then.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 27, 2017)

I got some baby butterfingers and they are hiding out in my freezer!    I'm the Trusty :sentimentalrovider!!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 28, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I got some baby butterfingers and they are hiding out in my freezer!    I'm the Trusty :sentimentalrovider!!



Frozen candy bars are always the best !


----------



## Trade (Oct 28, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> I would probably be _The Legend_, only because I know I'd buy too many, fearing I'd run out.  So I'd pick something I like.  Probably all Snickers.



I loves me some Snickers.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm the legend.  In fact I'm going out now to get some.

My favorite is Reese's peanut butter cups.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 28, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'm the legend.  In fact I'm going out now to get some.
> 
> My favorite is Reese's peanut butter cups.



Reese's are the best!!!


----------



## Lynk (Oct 28, 2017)

I am The Legend.  I have a big bag of Snickers, Twix, 3 Musketeers and MilkyWay.  My favorites.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2017)

I remember when a 3 Musketeers was as big as a bath sized bar of soap!


----------



## Trade (Oct 28, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I remember when a 3 Musketeers was as big as a bath sized bar of soap!



I remember that. And they had those creases in them so you could break them into three even pieces. 

And they cost a nickel.


----------



## Trade (Oct 28, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'm the legend.  In fact I'm going out now to get some.
> 
> My favorite is Reese's peanut butter cups.



I loves them too!

And those little Andes mints!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 28, 2017)

Trade said:


> I remember that. And they had those creases in them so you could break them into three even pieces.
> 
> And they cost a nickel.



I think those pieces were supposed to signify the Three Musketeers!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks Aunt Bea!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> Frozen candy bars are always the best !


Yes they are..I love them frozen!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2017)

I always enjoyed buying the candy with the hope that I would have a lot left over. My daughter had to buy the candy for her daughters schools Halloween party. She went crazy because they told her thins that she had to check before buying the candy,like peanuts because some children have peanut allergies. So I asked her when she was buying for the school to please buy me my supply so that I would only have safe candies to give out.


----------



## 911 (Oct 30, 2017)

I live in what is called "The sweetest place on earth." I live in Hershey, PA. The Pennsylvania State Police Academy is also here. 

I love Reese's Peanut Butter Cups. I grudgingly hand them out at Halloween. When I still had my (State Police) car, I used to park it out front in the driveway to see if anyone had the stones to soap it. 

Nope, it never happened, until three years before I retired and I was bragging to my fellow Troopers that no kid ever soaped my car because they were afraid. Big mistake. I can't prove it, but I'd bet my house that if the truth would be known it was my fellow Troopers that did the deed.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2017)

Halloween Candy Pyramid....Reese's are at the Top of the Heap!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Halloween Candy Pyramid



Thanks!!!

I'm thinking that Halloween would be a great time to get rid of all those little packets of condiments from fast food restaurants!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 30, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> ...I'm thinking that Halloween would be a great time to get rid of all those little packets of condiments from fast food restaurants!


:lol:


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 30, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I'm thinking that Halloween would be a great time to get rid of all those little packets of condiments from fast food restaurants!



Great idea !


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 30, 2017)

*I do not buy or hand out any more, but when I used to get kids I was somewhere between Legend and trusty provider.  In fact, my first Halloween in my neighborhood I seriously underestimated how many kids I would get and ran out of what I had assumed would be an ample amount of candy.  I knew I could not give out fruit, or the home made cookies I had (knowing parents would not let kids eat them) so I scrambled.  Ended up giving out packets of hot chocolate.  When I ran out of those, I gave up and shut the light and locked the door.  LOL

*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2017)

Umm, I'm not in total agreement with some of the tiers. 

Milky Way should be God Tier.

Skittles, Starburst, Sour Patch and Twizzlers should be demoted. 

Almond Joy, Mounds, Heath Bar and Rolo should all be moved up.

Pencils should be added to the sh*t tier.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 7, 2017)

No trick-or-treaters have shown up in all the years I've been in this area, but I always figure they will if I fail to buy candy.  So I always buy candy _I _like.  This year it was Reese's peanut butter cups and Milky Ways.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 7, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I'm thinking that Halloween would be a great time to get rid of all those little packets of condiments from fast food restaurants!


HAHAHA!!!  but you wouldn't think so after the kids squirt the ketchup, mayonnaise, and mustard all over your house!!  layful:


----------

